# blizzard conditions told ya id give the pic



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

She's 45 
cinci area
josh
[email protected]


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish man!!!!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish!!Congrats is it your biggest?


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

truck thanks man, and yes it is my biggest blue for now but hopeing to do alot better. One thing that i have found is these monsters are everywhere, there jsut smart. Although there are some people out there that jsut know there patterns and can do this all day long. Just want to give congrats on Doc an tell everyone he is the best damn man out there. not jsut to talk to but in person. He has taught me most of what i know when it comes to winter blues. lol but seein if i can beat him on the shovels lol thanks
josh


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## whitebass (Apr 18, 2004)

Nice fish!!!!!!!! Maybe someday Ican catch one like that too!!!!!!!!!!!
Bryan


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

nice fish!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice fish indeed! Some day I hope to be able to fish the Ohio and get into these Blues!


----------

